# Reality - And - Reality - Tv Shows



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

As some of you know, myself and her indoors like dancing and indeed teach some Ballroom Latin and Sequence. Finishing off our class last Friday afternoon and a youngish chap comes in the door, mid twenties, a bit younger than some of our class. He asks and is directed to us as the teachers.

"Can you teach me to dance for my wedding?" he says, "Yes" says I, "what would you like to learn?" "Just maybe a waltz, a quickstep and a cha cha, I don't have a lot of time." " When can you come for lessons" I say, "Wednesday" he says. "When's the wedding?" "Next Saturday" he says, "I want to surprise my fiance."

So he's been watching "Strictly" on the telly and reckons he can learn three dances in a two hour private lesson, and his fiance doesn't need to know 'cos he can show her when he gets her up to do the Wedding Waltz?

I try to gently explain that the celebs on "Strictly" are having the equivalent of a years worth of lessons each week - around 40 plus hours in a week - equivalent to one hour a week for about a year. We would need both of them for about three months at two or more hours a week on a private lesson basis to get them dancing the three dances - I explain this. As he goes out the door, he asks :-

"Is there anyone else in the area you could recommend who *WOULD* be able to teach me for Saturday?" :*****:

TV has a lot to answer for - folks want instant results for everything, 'cos that's what they "seem" to see on telly. Ah well, first of the Christmas parties this afternoon! Now there's reality for you!


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

mel said:


> I try to gently explain that the celebs on "Strictly" are having the equivalent of a years worth of lessons each week - around 40 plus hours in a week - equivalent to one hour a week for about a year. We would need both of them for about three months at two or more hours a week on a private lesson basis to get them dancing the three dances - I explain this. As he goes out the door, he asks :-
> 
> "Is there anyone else in the area you could recommend who *WOULD* be able to teach me for Saturday?" :*****:


You should have directed him to the local church as maybe they'll do a miracle for him.









Alasdair


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

great story Mel









I actually watched "Strictly Come Dancing" on Saturday (must be a Man Law I have broken somewhere!) to see how Kenny Logan got on .... nothing to do with Ola Jordan or Camilla Dallerup you understand .... what struck me was the unease of the partners watching .... in this case Ms Gabby Logan. Kenny was clearly being just a bit too friendly with Ms Jordan


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

JoT said:


> great story Mel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonder why he has that smirk on his face


----------



## Fatbloke (Oct 15, 2007)

mel said:


> As some of you know, myself and her indoors like dancing and indeed teach some Ballroom Latin and Sequence. Finishing off our class last Friday afternoon and a youngish chap comes in the door, mid twenties, a bit younger than some of our class. He asks and is directed to us as the teachers.
> 
> "Can you teach me to dance for my wedding?" he says, "Yes" says I, "what would you like to learn?" "Just maybe a waltz, a quickstep and a cha cha, I don't have a lot of time." " When can you come for lessons" I say, "Wednesday" he says. "When's the wedding?" "Next Saturday" he says, "I want to surprise my fiance."
> 
> ...


Thats the state of the world now instant gratification lets not wait and learn something properly lets just do a crash course and not take it too seriously.

I get people asking me if I can set their new digital camera up so they can take pictures like mine and could I spend half an hour teaching them how to take photographs properly.

I only did 5 years of part time cousrses so I can easily teach that in 30 minutes :*****:

I feel for you there its damn frustrating.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Alas said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > great story Mel
> ...


Oh my









How could any heterosexual male spend 40 hours a week dancing with her and remain faithful/sane??


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

How could any heterosexual male spend 40 hours a week dancing with her and remain faithful/sane??


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Of course, not only male dancers might be gay? (Mind I don't know for sure, Mrs Mel wouldn't let me ask her







)

It is well known within the dance fraternity that at least two (distant past) previous World Champion partnerships were made up of a Hetero male and a lady of "thespian" (is that the word?







) propensities. Marriages of convenience in both directions 00 are not unknown also, again more so in the past when it was less acceptable to be different.

I add, all of my bits (the ones that work) are normal hetero, but I can bend my wrist with the best of them in Rumba!


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Alas said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > great story Mel
> ...


He looks a bit weird, him. He's got a funny shaped head unless it's just the photo.

I'd give her one mind....


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Strictly is getting a bit of a reputation for alleged illicit affairs, doesn't seem to be at the top of the agenda for the family show but it's making the tittle tattle of the tabloids and glossies.

I cannot understand how any hetro man could spend that amount of time in the environment of daily 8 hour dance lessons with stunningly fit women like those without forming some sort of "emotional bond". I think Gabby is more pissed off that Kenny got much further in the competition than she did! I've been voting for him every week









Mel you are so right of course! My litlun has been going to weekly lessons for 3 years now and has got it in her head she can teach me!







I was well known for having two left feet on the parade square! God knows what I'll be like on a ballroom floor!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

pg tips said:


> Mel you are so right of course! My litlun has been going to weekly lessons for 3 years now and has got it in her head she can teach me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just remember dancing is walking around in time to music, just as you learned to walk, you *CAN* learn to dance. Some folks manage better than others - as you can see from the celebs on "Strictly"









The man to listen to on "Strictly" is Len - but when he's being serious. Len has forgotten more about dancing, and especially Latin, than the other three have ever learned IMHO. He's the one I would go to for private lessons if I could! BTW, most folks would not realise that the professionals (and all other dance professionals) on "Strictly" will *still* go for lessons/coaching on a regular basis from other choreographers - usually retired professionals who can really teach, but may never have won major titles themselves.


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Apparently the 'reality' shows like CSI are having an effect on courts over here, as juries expect to see certain things "just like on TV". Most cities don't have the resources that Hollywood has, or they have more than one serious crime per week anyway!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

the wife was on jury service last week, the cps and police basically had no evidence, it was a case where an imigrant (legal Lithuanian) was accused of gbh on a white local. The police basically were hoping on a wing and a prayer that they could present a case of "his word against mine" and the jury would believe their case.

Without any cctv, dna of soc evidence at all the jury basically couldn't convict. 30 years ago they probably would have done so perhaps tv is good for something.

What annoyed my wife the most was the prosecutions barristar and lawyer looked like they were just out of nappys and didn't have a clue, the defendants legal aid lawer rang rings round them, and the alleged victim didn't turn up for the trial!

The judge told the cps in court they were incompetent and had wasted her time!


----------

